# 4K TV am PC - nur 1080p möglich HDMI 2.0



## fighter0190 (1. Juli 2017)

*4K TV am PC - nur 1080p möglich HDMI 2.0*

Servus!

Ich hoffe, ich habe den richtigen Thread gewählt.

Kurz und knapp zu der Situation: Ich habe heute meinen neuen Fernseher bekommen ( LG 75SJ955V) 
und habe meinen PC dort via HDMI angeschlossen. Der Fernseher ist selbstverständlich ein 4K-Gerät mit HDMI 2.0 Eingang und aktuellster Firmware. (Modell 2017)

Mein Problem ist, dass ich an meinem PC in der nvidia-Systemsteuerung maximal 1080p einstellen kann und nicht wie erwartet 3840x2160. 
Meinen Monitor und kleinen Fernseher (4K Hisense) kann ich ohne Probleme in 4k ansteuern. 

Meine Frage: Hat jemand ähnliche Probleme mit 4K TV-Geräten am PC, oder hat jemand sogar eine Idee, was das Problem sein könnte?

Vielen Dank und schönes Wochenende


----------



## HisN (1. Juli 2017)

*AW: 4K TV am PC - nur 1080p möglich HDMI 2.0*

Dein Monitor hat bestimmt 4 HDMI-Eingänge.
Bist Du sicher das jeder auch 4K annimmt?

Mein Samsung z.b. nimmt nur an einem von 4 Eingängen auch UHD an.


----------



## DKK007 (1. Juli 2017)

*AW: 4K TV am PC - nur 1080p möglich HDMI 2.0*

Aktuelles Kabel wäre auch entscheidend.


----------



## manimani89 (1. Juli 2017)

*AW: 4K TV am PC - nur 1080p möglich HDMI 2.0*



HisN schrieb:


> Dein Monitor hat bestimmt 4 HDMI-Eingänge.
> Bist Du sicher das jeder auch 4K annimmt?
> 
> Mein Samsung z.b. nimmt nur an einem von 4 Eingängen auch UHD an.



komisch bei mienem sony geht jeder anschluss in 4k. komisch aber auch das bei der nvidia systemsteuerrung nativ 1080p steht aber trotzdem bis 4096x2160 gehen kann.
kein dsr also schon echtes 4k


----------



## fighter0190 (1. Juli 2017)

*AW: 4K TV am PC - nur 1080p möglich HDMI 2.0*



HisN schrieb:


> Dein Monitor hat bestimmt 4 HDMI-Eingänge.
> Bist Du sicher das jeder auch 4K annimmt?
> 
> Mein Samsung z.b. nimmt nur an einem von 4 Eingängen auch UHD an.



Laut LG, sind alle 4 Eingänge HDMI 2.0. Habe aber auch alle schon getestet.
Und mein Kabel ist jetzt nicht wirklich alt, habe ich Anfang diesen Jahres beim Umzug erst gekauft.


----------



## HisN (1. Juli 2017)

*AW: 4K TV am PC - nur 1080p möglich HDMI 2.0*

Für 2,99? *g*

@manimani89
Nur gut das der TE weder einen Sony noch einen Samsung hat^^
Komisch die Welt.


----------



## fighter0190 (1. Juli 2017)

*AW: 4K TV am PC - nur 1080p möglich HDMI 2.0*



HisN schrieb:


> Für 2,99? *g*
> 
> @manimani89
> Nur gut das der TE weder einen Sony noch einen Samsung hat^^
> Komisch die Welt.



Keine Ahnung, wie teuer es war,  aber sind heutzutage nicht alle HDMI-Kabel gleich?


----------



## HisN (1. Juli 2017)

*AW: 4K TV am PC - nur 1080p möglich HDMI 2.0*

Warum funktionieren dann einige HDMI-Kabel über 10m Länge und andere nicht, wenn alle gleich sind?
Also nur um mal ein Beispiel zu nennen wo sich die Spreu sofort vom Weizen trennt.

Kabel sind "Cent"-Artikel.
Je billiger man es herstellen kann, desto mehr Gewinn macht man. 
Aber wo ein billiges Kabel in 1920x1080@60hz noch keine Probleme macht, muss es in 3820x2160@60Hz schon 4x mehr Daten fehlerfrei durchbekommen und plötzlich macht sich eine schlechte Abschirmung oder ein kleiner Querschnitt bemerkbar.


----------



## fighter0190 (1. Juli 2017)

*AW: 4K TV am PC - nur 1080p möglich HDMI 2.0*

Also ich habe jetzt alle HDMI-Kabel die ich habe an meinem 4K - Monitor getestet und alle geben mir volle 3820x2160@60Hz.....

Allerdings muss ich zugeben, dass ich bei dem ganzen Geteste und Rumprobiere etc. komplett vergessen habe, 
dass ich von der Grafikkarte aus über einen DisplayPort->HDMI-Adapter gehe, weil ich keine freien HDMI-Ausgänge habe. (Die 1080 FE hat halt nur einen HDMI)

Naja, dann bin ich halt eben über diesen einen HDMI-Ausgang gegangen und schon kann ich auch 3820x2160 einstellen....Ist ein wenig peinlich grade 

ABER: @ DKK007 Danke für den dezenten Hinweis. Ohne den hätte ich wahrscheinlich nicht alle meine Kabel durch getestet und dann wäre mir auch mein Adapter nicht aufgefallen. ^^

Also vielen Dank und schönes Wochenende \o/


----------

